# Milwaukee battery backpack sprayer review



## wood1954 (Apr 18, 2021)

Recently bought this sprayer and used it today. It works great, powerful spray, big padded straps. Easy to fill. The wand is SS and the tip is brass, there is also a plastic tip included. It runs off of one 3 AH battery which should last a couple hours. You easily reach the pressure dial when it’s on your back if you want to change the pressure while operating it. The tank is attached via a couple of buckles which means you can easily detach it for filling and cleaning. So much better than my hand pumped Stanley. Cost was $309.


----------



## Bossbaby (Apr 18, 2021)

Milwaukee makes a lot of great tools, I use them at work and at home every day..


----------



## richinsd (May 11, 2021)

I am in the market for a better sprayer (currently 2G hand pump). I hope you will post updates on this product, as it's on my short list, and I've always heard great things about Milwaukee tools. Love the concept about switchable tanks as well.

However there are some very negative reviews/comments about it's durability (of all things) on the inter webs. Hoping that you have better reports on usability and the performance (decent coverage when spraying?).

Looks like you got a great price for it. Did that include the Milwaukee battery/charger?


----------



## wood1954 (May 11, 2021)

That price included the battery and charger. It seems very durable and cant get any easier than squeezing the handle. filling is very easy as well. Straps are comfortable. all in all a good sprayer.


----------



## JoP (May 12, 2021)

wood1954 said:


> Recently bought this sprayer and used it today. It works great, powerful spray, big padded straps. Easy to fill. The wand is SS and the tip is brass, there is also a plastic tip included. It runs off of one 3 AH battery which should last a couple hours. You easily reach the pressure dial when it’s on your back if you want to change the pressure while operating it. The tank is attached via a couple of buckles which means you can easily detach it for filling and cleaning. So much better than my hand pumped Stanley. Cost was $309.


Hello there,
Can you please provide model number and where to buy?
Thanks


----------



## wood1954 (May 12, 2021)

Toolnut.com








Milwaukee 2820-21PS M18 SWITCH TANK 4-Gallon Backpack Chemical / Pesticide Sprayer 3.0Ah Kit


Interchangeable Tanks, No Manual Pumping Add-on and Interchange Tank Assembly to Eliminate Cross-Chemical Contamination Replaceable Tank Assembly Delivers Lower Cost of Ownership Instant, Constant and Adjustable Pressure for Ultimate Control Up to 120 PSI & 25' Spray Distance Run-time: Up...




www.toolnut.com




price went up $20


----------



## richinsd (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for the link! 

I know it's only May, but do you feel pretty confident that it will generate enough pressure to be able to get through your canopy later this summer? 

I am still thinking about a Stihl or Solo air blaster, but I'm not much of a fan of having yet one more small gas engine... or very handy with fixing them.


----------



## wood1954 (May 13, 2021)

Yes, it really packs a punch I think it tops out at 120 psi


----------



## balatonwine (May 13, 2021)

wood1954 said:


> Yes, it really packs a punch I think it tops out at 120 psi



The Milwaukee and an atomizer sprayer are two different tools. They use very different nozzles and delivery systems and really are designed for different use applications.

So, the PSI out of the nozzle of the Milwaukee alone is not really relevant when getting into deep foliage, as that pressure declines rather quickly. While a Stihl gas powered atomizer sprayer blasts a lot of air at the plant, and acting like a high wind pushing the spray into the canopy.

Simply watch a few videos of the two products. The official Milwaukee video does not show much leaf movement, and probably limited penetration, when spraying that hedge:



While any atomizer tool video really shows how the tool blasts the spray into the foliage (even high into a tree):



But... wait for it. It depends on your vineyard management style if you need to blast into the foliage. If you use vertical training, do shot placement management, hedge, and cluster leaf pull than a tool like the Milwaukee is a good choice. If you do top wire cordons, and have large overhanging growth, then a blast atomizer is probably a better option.


----------

